

Google now indexes SVG - ElbertF
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2010/08/google-now-indexes-svg.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FamDG+%28Official+Google+Webmaster+Central+Blog%29&utm_content=Google+Reader

======
BonoboBoner
With all this new drawing capability being supported in the majority of
browsers (thanks to ie9), I wonder whether websites will break out of the
current constrained way of thinking in n-column-layouts, dropdown-navigations,
etc and focus more on presenting their content in whatever manner fits the
most naturally e.g. using animated vector-graphics, visualization libraries,
video, etc.

